
Disney's £35 Ariel doll earns a Chinese worker 1p - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.theguardian.com/global-development/2018/dec/06/revealed-disney-ariel-doll-earns-chinese-worker-1p
======
ggm
Disney will fix this doubling to 2p and whitewash it away.

